# a few accuair and e-level help ?'s



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

so i recently had hardlines installed by a friend and he did an awesome job and I'm very happy how they turned out. 

now i'm experiencing a few minor issues that i need help sorting. 

i have a dual compressor setup and my left side compressir (viair) has stopped working and the right side is having to fill the tank by itself. i think it may be just a wiring/power thing, but was wondering what could lead to this. They both worked when i picked the car up from him and has since stopped. 

the other thing, and i think this is compressor related, is getting the whole e-level 3, 2, 1 memory positions saved again. If i run it through the automatic cycle (holding 2 & the dot buttons) it starts to autotune itself, but with only 1 compressor running it quickly runs out of juice to keep going after about 2 minutes. then the control pad will show dual solid red on left side corner, front or back. 

i think maybe this is being cause by either the compressor, or the air lines into the VU-4 for the front left and right have been switched. meaning front left controls the right and vice versa. 

Next week i will be dropping the car off to the shop that installed everything to get a yearly checkup and a few more things done before Wuste so i wanted to get some assistance from you all before i drop it off. 

I can still control the whole system manually via the e-level pad, but the memory positions dont work and won't save.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

The compressor issue sounds like it any be a component in the wiring. How are the compressors wired? Off a distribution block with separate relays for each or off a solenoid relay? It could be a simple grounding issue, e-level is sensitive about grounds. The incomplete calibration is the reason it won't save presets, and from the write up the calibration won't complete because two sensors are not reading. First, were the wires for the sensors cut and soldered? A bad solder joint causes havock on this system. A simple recut and splice may work. Or a replacement of the grounds for the ecu and manifold also work. It's not likely that the cause is the single compressor, but you can try unplugging the second so it's not connected at all and see what happens, I've run e-level off single comps plenty of times without issues. The worst case is the sensors have broken, which I hope it isn't.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

VR6 NRG said:


> 1) i have a dual compressor setup and my left side compressir (viair) has stopped working and the right side is having to fill the tank by itself. i think it may be just a wiring/power thing, but was wondering what could lead to this. They both worked when i picked the car up from him and has since stopped.
> 
> 2) the other thing, and i think this is compressor related, is getting the whole e-level 3, 2, 1 memory positions saved again. If i run it through the automatic cycle (holding 2 & the dot buttons) it starts to autotune itself, but with only 1 compressor running it quickly runs out of juice to keep going after about 2 minutes. then the control pad will show dual solid red on left side corner, front or back.
> 
> i think maybe this is being cause by either the compressor, or the air lines into the VU-4 for the front left and right have been switched. meaning front left controls the right and vice versa.


 1 - I would start by checking fuses and the relay for that compressor. I'm not sure if a stinger relay or 2 40A cube relays were used. my best guess is that a fuse has blown and he used a 25A or 30A fuse. If he has, then i would replace it with a 40A and it will be fine :thumbup: 

2 - During the calibration process, if your sensors are not matched up to the correct springs then you will get two or three or four pairs of solid red arrows. This means that this particular air spring and sensor are not matched up. If your #1 and #3 are both lit up red, then the springs are incorrectly matched. 

However, you said that only one of them would light up, that leads me to believe that your sensors may not be uniformly installed. If one sensor reads 30% different than the other sensors then it will give an error. Check to make sure that they are relatively the same between each side and also front to back.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

Thank you both for the replies. 
When the car goes to the shop next week i will link him to this page for references. Since i didnt install the system i'm not sure how the compressors are wired up.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

VR6 NRG said:


> Thank you both for the replies.
> When the car goes to the shop next week i will link him to this page for references. Since i didnt install the system i'm not sure how the compressors are wired up.


 Don't mean to be that guy, but it would really help you out if you knew how the wiring and implementation worked for an air ride system. 

I'd suggest doing a good amount of research to familiarize yourself.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

I'm somewhat familiar, i just didn't do the install myself so i don't off-hand know how he wired it.


----------

